# Ethernet über 2 Kupferschienen übertragen



## AK188 (31 August 2017)

Moin Leute,
ich brauch euren Support. 
Folgendes Problem, ich brauche einen Medienkonverter oder sowas ähnliches, der die Ethernet Signale auf zwei Kupferschienen verteilt.  

Es handelt sich um eine Hängebahn und jeder einzelner Teilnehmer von der Hängebahn soll das Signal über die Schienen abgreifen können.


Ich danke euch für eure Unterstützung


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2017)

Es gibt viele Umwandler für Ethernet über 2-draht. Problem ist das es ist meistens twisted-pair und geschirmt. Offene Kupferschienen glaube ich geht nicht.

Aber Dupline wurde auf ein Kupferschiene gehen - vermute ich, ich habe kein eigene Erfahrung.
Und es gibt Ethernet/Dupline Gateways. Wäre das eine Lösung ?
https://www.gavazzionline.com/pdf/G38910052230_eng.pdf


----------



## AK188 (31 August 2017)

Danke dir. Es ist wohl eher nichts.

Es muss über eine Kupferschiene funktionieren und das Gerät muss von einem "großen" Hersteller stammen. 
Leider  :|


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2017)

Warum wurde es nicht über ein Kupferschiene funktionieren ?
Dupline ist bekannt dafür das es funktioniert über Stackeldrad.
Und Carlo Gavazzi ist ein relativ grossen Hersteller.

Wenn es Siemens sein muss, dann industriellen WiFi.


----------



## AK188 (31 August 2017)

Ich glaube der kommt trotzdem nicht in Frage... 
Gibt es sowas nicht auch von Phoenix oder Siemens?


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2017)

Phoenix hat ein Modem:

Aber es braucht 2-draht geschirmt und verdrillt.
Also, ich glaube es geht nicht.
Frag die Leute das diese System spezifiziert haben, wie sie es lösen wurde.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2017)

Das Problem mit den "großen" Herstellern ist oft, dass diese ein gewisses Sortiment haben was nur bedingt Spezial-/Sonderlösungen beinhaltet, weil sich für diese solche Nischen nicht lohnen. Sowas decken dann Spezialfirmen ab, die prinzipbedingt nicht unbedingt so groß sind, da müssen Eure Entscheider mal über Ihren Schatten springen. Welchen Vorteil versprechen sich die denn davon das sie einen "großen" Hersteller wählen wollen? Ich würde die Wahl einen "Großen" zu nehmen auch eher als Nachteil denn als Vorteil empfinden, denn für den Großen ist das nur ein "kleines" Produkt mit wenig Anteil am Umsatz, was dann auch mal schnell fallen gelassen wird und dann steht man als Kunde dumm da, während es bei einem "kleinen" Hersteller eventuell das Hauptprodukt ist, was dann entsprechend auch gepflegt wir.
Außerdem was bedeutet groß?


----------



## JesperMP (31 August 2017)

Vielleicht EOP (Ethernet over powerline) ?
Es gibt für Heim, aber ich weis nicht ob es auch industriellen Anbieter gibt.

edit: Nicht mit PoE zu verwechseln.


----------



## electronics1 (31 August 2017)

Hallo AK188,
wenn eine Funkstrecke in Frage kommt, dann am besten sowas da:
https://www.schildknecht.ag/produkte/industrial-wireless/wireless-profinet/
Haben wir selbst auch im Einsatz.

Datenbus über Schleifleitung haben wir vor zig Jahren mal verwendet (Hängebahn mit S5, RS485 (Sinec L2) - und sogar mit doppelt ausgeführten Schleifern auf jedem Draht kommt es zu Aussetzern.

LG,
Chris


----------



## de vliegende hollander (31 August 2017)

Firma Vahle
https://vahle.de/
hat solche Systemen.

Kommunikation über Schleifleitung.

Bram


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 August 2017)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...Wenn es Siemens sein muss, dann industriellen WiFi.


Für solche Anwendungen gibt es sogar spezielle Antennen in Form von Koaxialkabeln mit Öffnungen im Außenleiter, auch Leckwellenleiter genannt, welche entlang der Bahn verlegt werden. Aber das ist nun mal nicht die gesuchte Lösung  .


----------



## AK188 (1 September 2017)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Vorschläge.
Ich werde es den Oberen mal vortragen. 
Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## dingo (1 September 2017)

Vielleicht Devolo:

http://www.devolo.de/business-solutions/produkte/article/dlan-pro-1200-dinrail/


----------



## Boxy (1 September 2017)

Schon einmal bei Siemens dann direkt angefragt?
Sie liefern ja auch für den Body Bereich im Automotiv solche Hängebahnen.


----------



## PeBi (8 September 2017)

Wir haben mit den Phönix SHDSL-Modem sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. (Auch über alte ungeschirmte NYY-Erdkabel, über ~1km)
https://www.phoenixcontact.com
[h=1]PSI-MODEM-SHDSL/ETH - 2313643[/h]


----------



## papabaer (17 Oktober 2017)

Das mit dem Phönix SHDSL-Modem kann ich nur unterstreichen. Probleme gab es allerdings, wenn ein Frequenzumrichter in der Nähe im Betrieb  war und der Schutzleiter des Kabels aufgelegt war


----------



## illi (23 Oktober 2017)

Allerdings liest sich das Datenblatt des Modems so, als ob kein Busbetrieb über ein Shared-Medium möglich ist. Ich habe den Aufbau so verstanden, dass ein echter Busbetrieb (wie z. B. bei Profibus) erforderlich ist.

Gruß Illi


----------



## Mecha2312 (24 Oktober 2017)

Muss es zwingend Ethernet sein?
AS-i-Bus läuft über ungeschirmte, unverdrillte Ader.


----------

